# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Ραδιοερασιτέχνες

## japetus

Έτυχε και ήμουν σε μια παρέα με ραδιοερασιτέχνες και κάποιος έλεγε ότι μπορεί ένας αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης να ζητήσει άδεια απο τον καπετάνιο -πριν ακόμα γίνει ο απόπλους ώστε να δηλωθεί αυτό στο λιμεναρχείο- και αν γινει αποδεκτή απο τον καπετάνιο, να κάνει χρήση των κεραιοσυστημάτων του πλοίου.
 Ετσι, εν πλώ, μπορεί κάποιος να πάει στη γέφυρα και να συνδέσει τον πομποδέκτη του στην κεραία του πλοίου ώστε να "κάνει επαφή" με όποιον συνάδελφό του θέλει..

 Γνωρίζει κανείς αν αληθεύει αυτό ή αν γίνεται αναφορά για το θέμα σε κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο;

----------


## sv1xv

Κοίτα, είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και το μόνο που ισχύει είναι ότι για να εκπέμψει ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης από το πλοίο χρειάζεται την έγκριση του Πλοιάρχου. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα φορητό πομποδέκτη με ενσωματωμένη κεραία ή να βάλει μια προσωρινή κεραία στα ρέλια κάπως μακριά από τις υφιστάμενες κεραίες. Δεν μπορεί όμως να αποσυνδέσει το VHF ή άλλες διατάξεις του πλοίου, όπως το NAVTEX για να χρησιμοποιήσει τις κεραίες τους ή τα καλώδιά τους. Οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή στις υφιστάμενες εγκαταστάσεις του πλοίου πρέπει να εγκριθεί από την Επιθεώρηση μετά από αίτηση, όχι από το Λιμεναρχείο.

Αντιγράφω:




> Η εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία ενός ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σταθμού επί σκάφους ή αεροσκάφους προϋποθέτει πάντοτε την έγκριση του κυβερνήτη των μέσων αυτών. Η εγκατάσταση του σταθμού γίνεται κατά τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να αποκλείεται η πιθανότητα επιζήμιας παρεμβολής ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιβάρυνση στη(ν) καλή λειτουργία των τηλεπικοινωνιακών ή και ενδεχομένως άλλων συστημάτων ή συσκευών των σκαφών.


(ΥΑ 68000/763/2002, ΦΕΚ Β'1579/18-12-2002, άρθρο 16.1)

----------


## sv1xv

Μια και ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος (ΣΡΕ) έβαλε στο internet τα δύο ΦΕΚ με τα ισχύοντα νομικά κείμενα για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, σας βάζω τα σχετικά links:

Ν.2801/2000ΥΑ 68000/763/2002

----------


## sv1xv

> ΥΑ 68000/763/2002


Αυτό έχει αλλάξει με νεότερη υπουργική απόφαση, ο νέος κανονισμός είναι πλέον στο:

*Υ.Α. 38200/1163/2011*

Η λειτουργία ερασιτεχνικού σταθμού ασυρμάτου επί πλοίων καλύπτεται στο άρθρο 16.

----------


## gioannis13

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ,εαν ξερει καποιος την απαντα.Μπορει καποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης να ειναι νομιμος χρηστης VHF η αλλου τυπου ναυτικων επικοινωνιων και αν ναι η οχι που μπορει να το διαβασει κανεις αφου δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο στην νομοθεσια απο πανω.......

----------


## sv1xv

Η ερώτηση δεν είναι σαφής. Αν εννοείς ότι η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις εκπαίδευσης - πιστοποίησης για ναυτικές επικοινωνίες, η απάντηση είναι αρνητική. Το πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη καλύπτει νομικά μόνο ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σταθμούς και πειραματικούς σταθμούς. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά, η εξοικείωση που αποκτά με τις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες και την ραδιοηλεκτρολογία ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης (ανάλογα με το βαθμό και το βάθος που θα ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενο) μπορεί να του φανεί ουσιαστικά χρήσιμη σε ναυτικές, αεροπορικές κλπ επικοινωνίες, αν αποκτήσει τις αντίστοιχες άδειες.

----------


## gioannis13

> Η ερώτηση δεν είναι σαφής. Αν εννοείς ότι η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις εκπαίδευσης - πιστοποίησης για ναυτικές επικοινωνίες, η απάντηση είναι αρνητική. Το πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη καλύπτει νομικά μόνο ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σταθμούς και πειραματικούς σταθμούς. 
> 
> Από την άλλη πλευρά, η εξοικείωση που αποκτά με τις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες και την ραδιοηλεκτρολογία ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης (ανάλογα με το βαθμό και το βάθος που θα ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενο) μπορεί να του φανεί ουσιαστικά χρήσιμη σε ναυτικές, αεροπορικές κλπ επικοινωνίες, αν αποκτήσει τις αντίστοιχες άδειες.


Καλημερα,δλδ μπορει καποιος χωρις ναυτικο φυλλαδιο να κανει κινηση σε πλοια και να δινει οδηγιες ? αν ναι πως βγαζει καποιος μια τετοια αδεια ?

----------


## sv1xv

QSL SX5LA par SV1XV, on ipernity

Η ομάδα ραδιοερασιτεχνών SX5LA ποζάρει με φόντο το σκάφος ΝΓ-512 του Λιμενικού Σώματος που τους μετέφερε στην νησίδα Λέβιθα, Μάιος 2014.

----------


## roussosf

> QSL SX5LA par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Η ομάδα ραδιοερασιτεχνών SX5LA ποζάρει με φόντο το σκάφος ΝΓ-512 του Λιμενικού Σώματος που τους μετέφερε στην νησίδα Λέβιθα, Μάιος 2014.


Δεν μου ανοίγει καθόλου τα link που σε παραπέμπουν στην σελίδα (http://www.ipernity.com/doc/777361/36577484)

----------


## sv1xv

QSL SZ1KVDD (2022) par SV1XV, on ipernity

Κάρτα QSL που επιβεβαιώνει επαφή με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σταθμό SZ1KVDD που λειτούργησε τον Νοέμβριο 2022 στο chart room του μουσειακού πλοίου SS Hellas Liberty.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε μια διάλεξη που διοργάνωσε το καλοκαίρι  η Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας Ναυτικού σε συνεργασία με το Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Ιστορίας στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ συνάντησα καποιος από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες που συμμετείχαν στην ανακατασκευή  κιε ενεργοποίηση του ασυρμάτου του θωρηκτού πριν από δέκα χρόνια:



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1xv
> 
> 
> Να και μερικές δικές μου φωτογραφίες από την φετεινή δραστηριότητα στον Αβέρωφ:
> 
>    
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε  για τις φωτογραφίες. Είναι από τη δραστηριότητα των Ελλήνων  ραδιοερασιτεχνών με αφορμή τα 100 χρόνια από τος βαλκανικούς πολέμους.  Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τον τελευταίο ασύρματο του Αβέρωφ  κατασκευής 1937 που επισκευάστηκε σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας από τους  Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Στις δύο τελευταίες ομοίωμα του ασυρμάτου του  1912 που κατασκευάστηκε απάλι από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
> ...


Θυμήθηκα την παλαιά κουβέντα για το Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης του θωρηκτού όταν αυτά καθιερώθηκαν τη δεκαετάι του 1930 και τους είπα ότι μου το ειχαν πει από την ITU απαντώντας σε σχετικό ερώτημα (είχα ρωτήσει και για ένα σ:
Dear Mr. Moschovitis,

 The Greek armored cruiser *Georgios Averof* had the call sign *SZAB*.

 I find the call sign *SVIP* assigned to the vessel *Hellenic* in the 1936 edition of the _Alphabetic List of Call  Signs_.  The call sign does not appear in the lists published in 1937, 1938, or 1940.


 Best regards,

 Heather Heywood
 _____________________________________
 Head of Archives Service
 International Telecommunication Union
 Place des Nations
 CH-1211 Geneva 20
 Direct tel: +41 22 730 6771
 Archives tel: +41 22 730 6770
 Archives e-mail: archives@itu.int
http://www.itu.int/library/



Το διακριτικό κλήσης SZAB δεν χρησιμοποιείται από κανένα σταθμό ασυρμάτου χρησιμοποιήται σύμφωνα με το σχετικό εγχειρίδιο του ΝΑΤΟ για οποιοδήποτε ελληνικό πολεμικό πλοίο δηλαδή αν θέλουν να καλέσουν ελληνικό πολεμικό που δεν ξέρουν το διακριτικό κλήσης του ή σε όλα τα ελληνικά πολεμικά. Δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι να απαοδοθεί ξανά το Διακριτικό Κλήσης SZAB στον ανακατασκευασμένο από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες σταθμό ασυρμάτου του Αβέρωφ. Παντως σιγουρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αν υπάρξει σύγχιση με το ΝΑΤΟ.

----------


## sv1xv

> Σε μια διάλεξη που διοργάνωσε το καλοκαίρι  η Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας Ναυτικού σε συνεργασία με το Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Ιστορίας στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ συνάντησα καποιος από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες που συμμετείχαν στην ανακατασκευή  κιε ενεργοποίηση του ασυρμάτου του θωρηκτού πριν από δέκα χρόνια:


Πρέπει να ήταν ο Μπάμπης Μακρής από την Κεφαλονιά, SV8XW. Τον έχω χάσει, ελπίζω να είναι καλά. Έχει το αμέσως επόμενο ΔΔΚ από το δικό μου!




> Δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι να απαοδοθεί ξανά το Διακριτικό Κλήσης SZAB στον ανακατασκευασμένο από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες σταθμό ασυρμάτου του Αβέρωφ.


Γενικά τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά διακριτικά έχουν διαφορετική δομή: National Prefix + Αριθμός + Indivvidual Suffix. Θα μπορούσε π.χ. να δοθεί το SV0AD το οποίο είναι ανενεργό για αρκετά χρόνια.

----------

